# List of Controller Manufacturers



## ASI guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Just an update about Navitas;
Navitas was purchased in 2008 by Accelerated Systems Inc. (ASI) 
Most of the Navitas products are still available as well as a new line of brushless DC controllers and vehicle control systems.

Guess where I work!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Tritium AC Queensland Australia

http://www.tritium.com.au/index.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Rinehart Motion Systems:
http://www.rinehartmotion.com/











Cafe Electric / Manzanita Micro Zilla:
http://manzanitamicro.com/products?page=shop.browse&category_id=33










Evnetics Soliton:
http://evnetics.com/index.php


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

>> move thread to Controllers section <<

Unitek Germany

http://www.unitek-online.de/en/produkte/batterie/bamocar_d3.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Synkromotive:
http://www.synkromotive.com/


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

You guys DO know about the wiki, right? 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6644


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

AC Propulsion Azure Dynamics Baldor CalMotors Centric Automotive Curtis Eaton FZ Sonick S.A
Formerly MES-DEA TM4 Piktronik Rinehart Motion (RMS) PG drives Sevcon Siemens Tritium UQM Zapi


----------

